# Interesting Study on Probiotic Brands



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I found this interesting study on ConsumerLabs.com. Consumer Labs is a private, independent research lab which claims it is not funded by any companies selling nutritional products. Hence, I suppose its results can be given more credibility with the bias of marketing a particular brand removed.They essentially tested 25 brands of probiotics to see if they contained the amount of active cultures claimed to be contained and whether the brand was contaminated. Many of the brands on here are used by members of this forum, including myself. I take Nature's Way Primadophilus Optima which was listed on here.I don't have a subscription, so I couldn't read the full report. The only probiotics listed in the synopsis are the ones that "passed" the test. I wanted to see which ones failed, but they aren't included in the synopsis. However, I still found the information interesting and thought I'd pass it along.http://www.consumerlab.com/reviews/Probiot...ers/probiotics/


----------

